# Pancake tort, Male or Female?



## grogansilver (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm having a hard time with this one? it is by the looks of him or her a male or female? it is by the looks an older tortoise, (more Mature!) I could get a better shot if needed i just didn't know a tortoise so flat can urinate that much! my God!.. where do they hold it all?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know from pancakes, but that really, really looks like a male to me!!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 16, 2011)

No pancake expert here,either,but I say male also.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 16, 2011)

hi, i think you have a guy there. he is also vey flat like my male. lindy

ps. hes a cute little guy! nice face.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Oct 16, 2011)

It is hard to tell the size, but it looks like 5 inches SCL or so. If that is the case, that is 100% female. A males tail would be much larger at that size. When an adult male holds his tail to the side, it easily will touch the leg on that side. I am pretty confident you have a female.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 16, 2011)

Tim/Robin said:


> It is hard to tell the size, but it looks like 5 inches SCL or so. If that is the case, that is 100% female. A males tail would be much larger at that size. When an adult male holds his tail to the side, it easily will touch the leg on that side. I am pretty confident you have a female.


 thank you everybody for helping me with this situation it was much appreciated!  PS: what ever it turns out to be its one of god's creations! i will love it and take care of it till the end!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been looking over these turtles for a while now. I find their anatomy very interesting, kind of the missing link between lizards and turtles.

According to my research could go either way. I guess it depend on age and size.
-the V shaped notch appears Male. Males Appear V shaped females appear U shaped.
-The tail is short by comparison and definetly seems female.
Maybe you have a Hermaphrodite.

Ok I'm not help at all, but I tried to explain my reasoning.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 17, 2011)

What is a Hermaphrodite? "Never mind i goggled it! "Definition of Hermaphrodite is as stated (Many taxonomic groups of animals (mostly invertebrates) do not have separate sexes. In these groups, hermaphroditism is a normal condition, enabling a form of sexual reproduction in which both partners can act as the "female" or "male". ) "Oh my god" there's is gonna be total chaos in that group of Pancakes i have if this falls to be the case here! "that pancake is gonna mount everybody even the males! I'm glad I'm not a tortoise in that group of Pancakes i have there.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 17, 2011)

It's a male.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 17, 2011)

It will be going to the vet soon, "will no then! thank you for your opinion much appreciated.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 17, 2011)

Tim/Robin said:


> It is hard to tell the size, but it looks like 5 inches SCL or so. If that is the case, that is 100% female. A males tail would be much larger at that size. When an adult male holds his tail to the side, it easily will touch the leg on that side. I am pretty confident you have a female.


Hay Tim/Robin i think you may be right on this one "female",well will find out today when i take him or her to the vet! the pancake is over 5 1/2 inches almost six on the left photo and the other picture on the right pictured next to it is a smaller male! take a look.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 17, 2011)

grogansilver said:


> What is a Hermaphrodite? "Never mind i goggled it! "Definition of Hermaphrodite is as stated (Many taxonomic groups of animals (mostly invertebrates) do not have separate sexes. In these groups, hermaphroditism is a normal condition, enabling a form of sexual reproduction in which both partners can act as the "female" or "male". ) "Oh my god" there's is gonna be total chaos in that group of Pancakes i have if this falls to be the case here! "that pancake is gonna mount everybody even the males! I'm glad I'm not a tortoise in that group of Pancakes i have there.



me too! 'lol' lindy



grogansilver said:


> It will be going to the vet soon, "will no then! thank you for your opinion much appreciated.



we will be waiting , you have us all going. good luck.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 17, 2011)

Female..


----------



## DolanKoops (Oct 28, 2011)

What size do pancakes grow to?


----------

